# sin follar



## Espy

Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber si hay palabras para expresar la idea de que 
*una persona hace mucho que no folla, no porque no quiera sino porque no encuentra con quien hacerlo*.
Las palabras  _solterón  _y  _quedado  _no me valen porque aluden a la edad.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Lurrezko

*Quedado* no sé qué significa en este contexto. No hay ninguna palabra específica que transmita esa idea, que yo conozca. Para expresarla en una frase se me ocurren muchos ejemplos más o menos jocosos (jocosos para todo el mundo menos para el que no folla, claro).

Un saludo


----------



## Espy

Lurrezko said:


> *Quedado* no sé qué significa en este contexto. No hay ninguna palabra específica que transmita esa idea, que yo conozca. Para expresarla en una frase se me ocurren muchos ejemplos más o menos jocosos (jocosos para todo el mundo menos para el que no folla, claro).
> 
> Un saludo



Lurrezko, ¿podrías escribir alguna de esas frases, jocosas o no? 
En cuanto a la palabra _quedado_, la he encontrado como sinónima de _solterón_.


----------



## Lurrezko

Espy said:


> Lurrezko, ¿podrías escribir alguna de esas frases, jocosas o no?



Bueno, una estándar y suave en mi barrio:

_Pedro no se come un rosco/torrao._

Pero los hispanohablantes tendemos, creo, a la guasa en estos temas, de modo que debe de haber mil formas más o menos crudas e ingeniosas de decirlo. Alguna que yo recuerdo:

_Pedro no folla ni que venga un temporal de coños.
Pedro folla menos que Supermán._ (que en miles de páginas de cómic no se comió jamás un rosco).

Un saludo


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
Simplemente:

Una persona que hace mucho que no tiene sexo porque no tiene con quien / no tiene oportunidad / está soltero y no sale con nadie.

No me sale ser tan creativo como Lurrezco. La de Superman no la sabía.


----------



## ACQM

"Estar a dos velas" es una expresión frecuente.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Para mí, las expresiones más corrientes y además nada vulgares son las que ya te han dado los compañeros: _no comerse un rosco_ y _estar a dos velas_. La primera hace más alusión a lo que tú dices, que se quiere pero que no se encuentra a nadie. La segunda puede significar lo mismo que la primera, pero también se utiliza para indicar un periodo más o menos prolongado, por la razón que sea, de abstinencia sexual (ejemplo: mi mujer está enfada conmigo y me tiene a dos velas).


----------



## Ludaico

No catarlo (en mucho tiempo).


----------



## chamyto

_Pepe hace mucho que no moja_, sería otra opción.


----------



## cacarulo

Una sola palabra, no se me ocurre.
Pero siguiendo la línea del último comentario, aporto que X hace mucho que no le ve la cara a Dios, o que hace mucho que no tiene una alegría.

Edito para agregar que es incorrecto usar célibe o celibato, uso que, sin embargo, es relativamente frecuente por influencia del inglés.

Tal vez lo más neutral sea decir que Fulano atraviesa una etapa de abstinencia sexual. Después podemos aclarar si es elegida o no, como en aquel gag sobre las cuñadas de Homero Simpson.


> -Homero, tienes que encontrarle marido a Selma.
> -¿Pero no es Selma la que no quiere que la toquen?
> -No, es Patty la que ha optado por el celibato. Selma solo se ha encontrado con él.


----------



## Agró

Otra, "tocar pelo".


----------



## Gamen

cacarulo said:


> Una sola palabra, no se me ocurre.
> Pero siguiendo la línea del último comentario, aporto que X hace mucho que no le ve la cara a Dios, o que hace mucho que no tiene una alegría.



Cierto. Esa se escucha por acá. "Hace mucho que no tiene una alegría".


----------



## oa2169

chamyto said:


> _Pepe hace mucho que no moja_, sería otra opción.



Por acá he escuchado muchas veces "mojar pabilo" pero para referirse solo a los hombres. "Pedro hace rato que no moja pabilo".

Para referirse a las mujeres... no se me ocurre si no "María hace rato que nada de nada".

Abrazos.


----------



## Xiscomx

Por aquí, con mucho retintín y referido a los hombres:
a) Pepe tiene pitopausia. (Por lo de la menopausia femenina)
b) Pepe atraviesa un periodo pitofláutico.
c) El pito de Pepe no pita.


----------



## ukimix

Pero la consulta de *Espy* es más específica, porque es por una palabra que signifique que no se tiene relaciones sexuales hace mucho *porque no se encuentra con quien* aunque se quiera. Uno podría decir: "Hace mucho no tengo una alegría/que nada de nada/que no mojo pabilo/que no mojo.... No estoy de ánimo". O sea que ninguna de esas sirve. Yo creo que algo tan especifico no existe más que en habla de jerga o local. No se me ocurre ninguna palabra, y sólo descripciones con varias palabras: "¡Estoy firmes, pero es que no hay con quien!"


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Nadie diría “{Fulano/Fulana} está *en ayunas*”?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me apunto al "en ayunas" o a casto, como el casto José de la zarzuela.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Yo creo que si alguien dice "*Mi problema es que estoy a dos velas*", sin más, se entiende que no tiene un céntimo (antes del euro se diría "no tiene un duro"), frase que según cuentan en esta página y en otras, tiene su origen en los garitos de juego, aunque a mí no me convence del todo lo de tener que contar el dinero entre dos velas.

Es cierto que también se emplea para indicar la falta de relaciones sexuales pero, a mi juicio, en ese caso ya habría que especificar que se refiere a lo que otro dicho asegura que "no tiene enmienda", o bien estar inmerso en una conversación o en un contexto que tratase de ese asuntillo.

Lo mismo sucede, creo yo, con las expresiones "*Estar en ayunas*", "*Estar a dieta*" y similares.

De las expresiones que se han citado en este hilo, para mí la más común sin lugar a dudas es la de "*No comerse una rosca*". Además, ésta no necesita más aclaraciones. De todos modos, alguien me dijo hace tiempo que la frase original es "No comerse el rabo de una rosca", con lo cual se complica la cosa porque normalmente las roscas y rosquillas no tienen rabo. (No he encontrado nada sobre esta última frase en internet, así que habrá que ponerla en cuarentena). 



XiaoRoel said:


> Me apunto al "en ayunas" o a casto, como el casto José de la zarzuela.




Al mencionar al casto José, XiaoRoel, me has recordado otras frases que también se pueden aplicar a estos casos: "*Hacer vida monacal / de cenobita*". Y también me has recordado, por tu condición de gallego, aquellas escenas de risitas contenidas que se daban en clase de literatura, cuando éramos adolescentes, siempre que el profesor citaba el poemario de Doña Rosalía "Follas novas". (Y supongo que si _follas _significa _hojas _en gallego, el verbo _follar_ –que es el epicentro* de este hilo– significará _hojear_, ¿no?).

A seguir bien.
Y suerte. 


***Sin comentarios.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No. El correspondiente gallego de follar es _folgar_. Pero, para seguir con el equívoco lingüístico, puedes usar el nombre gallego del hojaldre que es _"follado_.


----------



## pontusveteris

Yo nunca he oído _folgar _como correspondiente gallego de follar. Para mi de toda la vida el correspondiente gallego de follar (sentido sexual, vulgar) es *foder.*


----------



## jilar

Espy said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si hay palabras para expresar la idea de que
> *una persona hace mucho que no folla, no porque no quiera sino porque no encuentra con quien hacerlo*.
> Las palabras  _solterón  _y  _quedado  _no me valen porque aluden a la edad.
> 
> Gracias de antemano


Estar en dique seco.

Todas las expresiones aportadas no tienen en cuenta la condición que añades tras la coma.
Lo que se resalta en todas las expresiones es el hecho de no tener sexo, por los motivos que sean, es decir, valen para cualquier motivo, por lo tanto sirve para el tuyo en concreto.

Lo que no existe, o al menos yo desconozco, es una única palabra para referir a esa persona, como célibe refiere al hecho de que alguien se abstiene del sexo voluntariamente.
Pero es que célibe también sirve para decir que alguien no tiene sexo, sea voluntaria o involuntariamente, ojo.
Quizá a alguien se le ocurra inventar *incélibe* para ahora significar, célibe (que no mantiene relaciones sexuales) pero no por voluntad propia, sino por no encontrar pareja. O sea _célibe involuntario_


----------



## RIU

Uno que está así de dispuesto y no encuentra con quién, ni pagando, es un _pringado_; no le deis más vueltas.


----------



## Señor K

Uf, en Chile hay muchas expresiones para denotar esa abstinencia involuntaria de sexo, la gran mayoría -por no decir todas- con un dejo de festinación, sin tomar en cuenta la gravedad de la situación... 

La más suave y simpática (no sin un leve dejo de ordinariez) yo creo que es "*estar con el Kino acumulado*". El Kino es un juego tipo lotería, y el premio mayor se va acumulando si nadie acierta los números. Entonces, la frase hace un símil con la acumulación de excitación sexual (calentura) del afectado, la que no le es posible descargar.


----------



## lucbpz

Señor K said:


> Uf, en Chile hay muchas expresiones para denotar esa abstinencia involuntaria de sexo, la gran mayoría -por no decir todas- con un dejo de festinación, sin tomar en cuenta la gravedad de la situación...
> 
> La más suave y simpática (no sin un leve dejo de ordinariez) yo creo que es "*estar con el Kino acumulado*". El Kino es un juego tipo lotería, y el premio mayor se va acumulando si nadie acierta los números. Entonces, la frase hace un símil con la acumulación de excitación sexual (calentura) del afectado, la que no le es posible descargar.



Leyendo esa expresión se me viene otra a la mente, bastante más ordinaria: "_tener los huevos cargados de amor_".


----------



## Kaxgufen

"De coger ni hablar"


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Veo que un buen número de expresiones solo serían aplicables a seres humanos dotados de pene y testículos.  ¿Qué expresiones serían válidas en el caso de una persona sexo femenino?


----------



## Señor K

Buena pregunta, Swift.

En todo caso, lo del "Kino acumulado" sirve también para las hembras.


----------



## Agró

*Estar a media asta.*
Acabo de escucharla y me encanta.


----------



## Señor K

Eso de la "media asta", Agró, me suena más a probloemas de disfunción eréctil que a otra cosa.


----------



## eno2

Gamen said:


> Cierto. Esa se escucha por acá. "Hace mucho que no tiene una alegría".


Si, lo de alegría lo he oído.

Aprovecho para añadir una pregunta sobre una  expresión  dicho por una maestra en clase de pintura  a un solterón  trabajando arduamente en un cuadro: "No levanta cabeza". Al menos yo veía algún doble sentido...¿?


----------



## eno2

RIU said:


> Uno que está así de dispuesto y no encuentra con quién, ni pagando, es un _pringado_; no le deis más vueltas.


Perdona, pero pringado es un término general no reservado del todo  para célibes involuntarios  - creo. ¿?


----------



## RIU

Cierto, uno puede pringar en infinidad de temas.


----------

